# Contest Announcement



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2004)

Each month for 2004, we will be awarding a prize to the member or members (in the case of a tie) who can bring in the most new quality members.

Quality is defined as, they sign up and get involved.  Zero Post signups will not be counted towards the tally, nor will anyone who posts the standard "Hi, I'm New" and then disappears, never to be seen again.

The prizes are as follows:

Each monthly winner will receive a 1 year subscription to MT Magazine.

The following rules are in force:
- No SPAMing of other forums or newsgroups, or email
- All referals -must- be counted through our internal referer system.  No "I was sent by so-n-so" emails will be counted.

MartialTalk Admins are not eligible for the prize.
Moderators, Advisors and Hosted Forum Mods are.

Prizes will be awarded the first week of the following month. (So January awards will be announced in February, etc)


You can use the banners Here or the one I've included with this post.

Lets hit 4,000 active members by New Years and really blow the lid off this joint!



*To Enable the Referer System:*
========== 
referrer system 
If a user that visits the forum through a link that contains "referrerid=XXX" will give referral credit to the owner of the referrerid when they register (where XXX is the userid of the referrer). 


*From the FAQ: 
What are referrals? *
The administrator may have enabled referrals, which allows you to be credited for any new users you invite to the forum. 

You gain referrals by promoting MartialTalk using your unique referral link. The link you should use as your referral link is this: 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/index.php?referrerid=XXX where XXX is your id number. 

Each time someone follows this link to MartialTalk and registers as a new member, your referral count will be incremented by one. The number of referrals you have can be viewed in your profile. 

Please be courteous when promoting MartialTalk by not spamming other web sites with your referral link just to gain referrals. 

_Question - How do I find out my User ID number? _
Ans - Click on members button, then hover mouse over your handle. you should see something like : 
http://martialtalk.com/forum/member...etinfo&userid=1 

the &userid=XXX is your id. so if it says &userid=5, then your id is 5. Simple? 


Previous thread on Referer System


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2004)

January we didn't have a winner.  

While we had several referals, a few were from admins (who were disqualified), and unfortunately the rest never posted.

Heres hoping that Feb is more active.

All those who do generate referals are being placed in a pool, which will have 1 name selected randomly each quarter for a free magazine subscription.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2004)

February Winner : Zoran

So, whose gonnas win for March?


(Sorry about the late announcement...I've been swamped and am slowly catching up..again..LOL!)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey i remember when RobBroad and I ran head and head or a long time with him finnaly bringing in about 15 member in that long ago contest.
Im sure some of you others out the can get a friendly contest going betwn you with a little friendly hitchat to egg each other on. 
Lets get some new members im sure most of us an bring in one new member if we try but who out the thinks they can bring in 5 or more?


----------



## Zoran (Mar 23, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> February Winner : Zoran
> 
> So, whose gonnas win for March?
> 
> ...



Hey thanks! I was just about to send you an email about you giving me a subscription by mistake. But decided to search the forum first and found this thread.

I guess I have some reading to do


----------

